# Today...



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i was taking photos as usual. here they are








yawwwn
















fwuffy








tsuka 








































and if you havent figured it out, tsuka really likes carrot tops!!
his favourite spot to hide lol


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Dude, you have the coolest setup for your birds...they're so lucky to have such a great mom!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you havent even seen all of it LOL


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is the whole playgym


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww Dally looks so soft, I just wanna hug her


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shed LOVE the extra cuddles right now. shes molting heavy and has been having some issues lately. she just loves everyone. my grandma came over and all she wanted to do was play with my grandma lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww Aeros still molting too and pretty much always wants me to scratch her head for her. I would give Dally cuddles in a heartbeat:blush:


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG that playgym is EPIC!!!!! I'm still waiting on a friend to bring me some wire hangers so that I can twist up some fun new things like yours.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre pretty easy to do. that whole playgym was made by me. everything up there was lol

and sarah, dally is super cuddly and very friendly. im adding another video in a bit


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I've got my fids out on their playgym atop the cage now-I need to build a gym for them once Kuno's terribly butchered wings grow out. I lament the fact that I asked them to trim him at the pet store upon purchase. I had them give Machi a light trim upon purchase, and she was still able to fly a bit. I expected the same respect would be shown to Kuno, but *alas*, he can only propel himself backwards with his flaps. We have to be quite vigilant when he's out on the cagetop or a shoulder. I can't wait for him to moult.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hm.... problem isnt a bad clip there. he never learned to fly before he was clipped. dally was the same way!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

You know, I had the same thought. I agree that he probably never got a chance to learn. But you should see his wings...they clipped the **** out of them. I think it's both of those factors that make him so clumsy. I'll put up a pic once I get a working cam again. Poor Kuno tries to fly when Machi does (she's mastered the art) but he just hits the ground. I plan to give him the opportunity to master flight after he gets his wings back.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka cant fly. he drops like a rock. hes missing nearly all his one wing. he knocks them out and has molting problems


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Man, we just finished clipping two more broken tail feathers on Mr. Clumsy Ku...he's down to 3 more, then he'll look more like a chicken, poor guy...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka did too. problem with bad clips--they break tail feathers like crazy!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Plus Ku's a fat little tennis ball. He is so much bigger than Machi, and eats like a pig. I'm buying a scale soon to monitor his weight, as I feel he may be overweight. It's such a tremendous thud when he hits the carpet sometimes, and worries me to death. I've cut back on how much food is available, but he just beats Machi to it or bullies her off of it. I may have to keep them in their seperate cages for feedings if I find he's gaining.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

best way to tell is to check the keelbone. if it feels a tad sharp, hes underweight. if you cant even feel it hes overweight, if you can feel it but its even level with the muscle hes a good weight


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Both just so cute


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

wow what a set up you have!!! What's that greenary stuff you given to your babies? Oh they are so lovely one looked shocked with it's mouth open I thought that one funny


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the green stuff given to them are the tops of carrots lol fiance was making soup so we gave the flock the tops of the carrots. tsuka enjoyed them mostly


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's the problem with not allowing a baby tiel to fledge...they can have weight problems as they get older. And its so sad to see them trying to lift their chubby bodies into the air and they just drop like rocks. Hopefully both your babies learn to fly!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

me too  if tsuka's one wing grows in this time properly im going to be so happy!!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> That's the problem with not allowing a baby tiel to fledge...they can have weight problems as they get older. And its so sad to see them trying to lift their chubby bodies into the air and they just drop like rocks. Hopefully both your babies learn to fly!


I hope he can learn soon; he's just been starting his molt over the past few days so I'm glad for that. I plan to let all his wing feathers grow in. I'm considering putting him into the shallower, longer cage so that he doesn't break the tail feathers as they grow in. Since trimming the other broken ones the other day, he's gone and broken the rest. Poor little chicken-butt Kuno


----------

